# Wachusett 1/11/2011



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm heading to Wachusett tonight after work, will probably be there a little after 5PM. Anyone else going?


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 11, 2012)

Trips and Events Forums? 

That said, enjoy your ski night.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 11, 2012)

Moving this......


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

I meant to put it here because I was going to edit it with my TR later, although I guess I can just create one in both places


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> I meant to put it here because I was going to edit it with my TR later, although I guess I can just create one in both places



u the owner, u make the rules


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 11, 2012)

Be there tomorrow racing in whatever this storm dumps in Central MA.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Be there tomorrow racing in whatever this storm dumps in Central MA.



Hopefully they get above the rain band, looks like they will.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> u the owner, u make the rules



:idea: good point


----------



## massbmx (Jan 11, 2012)

I was thinking about going to get the legs warmed up for some powder up north this weekend (hopefully!) but I'm not 100% sure yet.


----------



## Nick (Jan 11, 2012)

well if you go, let me know. i'll be leaving here in about an hour. Blue North Face jacket, black pants, Atomic skis if you see me say hi. 

I may buy a helmet tonight, I think I forgot my hat and I was planning on getting one anyway.


----------



## massbmx (Jan 12, 2012)

A few things came up and I didn't end up making it.  How was it?  I hope they're getting snow right now, looks like a nice coat of white on the webcam.  Perhaps tonight would be a good bet...hmmmm.....


----------

